# Gnomen-Namen



## dtrain07 (16. September 2008)

Hallo,
wenn das der falsche Bereich für meinen Post ist, entschuldige ich mich jetzt schon mal.

Ich würde gerne mal wieder einen Twink anfangen, diesmal eine(n) Gnom(in) Hexenmeister(in).
Nur im Moment fällt mir einfach kein passender Name ein. Mein erster Gedanke war  Ayla  welcher leider schon vergeben ist. Schreibt doch mal was euch beim Gedanken "Gnom Hexenmeisterin" einfällt.
Danke schon mal.

Gruß dtrain07


----------



## Fumacilla (16. September 2008)

varesh

yalya

grom

etc.... lass dich doch ma selbst inspiriren =)


----------



## dtrain07 (16. September 2008)

Mir fallen normalerweise auch schnell gute Namen ein nur irgendwie hab ich grad nen Hänger^^


----------



## Visoth (16. September 2008)

WAYNE


----------



## manavortex (16. September 2008)

Dottie.. ^^


----------



## Fumacilla (16. September 2008)

Visoth schrieb:


> WAYNE



wenns so wayne is, warum musst du denn dein counter pushen?


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (16. September 2008)

Knöpfchen!
und dazu rosa zöpfe^^


----------



## Jiraslan (16. September 2008)

Meter
Halbermeter
Beinkrücke
Taschen... <- insert Class here!
Mini...
Achtel
Viertel
ich kann nicht mehr .. xD

Ein ernstgemeinter: Nano!
Abgeleitet von Nanometer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonfire64 (16. September 2008)

dtrain07 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn das der falsche Bereich für meinen Post ist, entschuldige ich mich jetzt schon mal.
> 
> Ich würde gerne mal wieder einen Twink anfangen, diesmal eine(n) Gnom(in) Hexenmeister(in).
> ...



Trixi

Dalmara

Demonia

Indira

Faltuega

Mehr fällt mir grad spontan nich ein^^

LG Drago


----------



## Jay316 (16. September 2008)

Also ich finde den Vorschlag "Dottie" recht cool. Ich meine es passt ziemlich gut zu einem Gnomen Hexer^^


----------



## loragorn (16. September 2008)

Harrydotter
Vladimir
Dimitri
Sergej
Darkcloud
Dotyou
flycast


----------



## sp4rkl3z (16. September 2008)

Namensgenerator

einfach n bissl runter scrollen, anzahl silben und wiederholung auswählen, namen die generiert werden sollen auf 20 und dann solange probieren bis ein passender namen kommt


----------



## Tünnemann72 (16. September 2008)

Da ich auch eine WL Gnomin mit den besagten Zöppekes spiele: Iamsweet oder Sweaty ... so etwas in der Art ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (16. September 2008)

Feardotcom


----------



## Lunatiker (16. September 2008)

Drudi
von Drudner = Hexenmeister


----------



## Jenny84 (16. September 2008)

sp4rkl3z schrieb:


> Namensgenerator
> 
> einfach n bissl runter scrollen, anzahl silben und wiederholung auswählen, namen die generiert werden sollen auf 20 und dann solange probieren bis ein passender namen kommt


ist so auch dein gummibaum entstanden?

und irgentwie hat mir der vorschlag von Tünnemann72 gefallen


----------



## Tünnemann72 (16. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ist so auch dein gummibaum entstanden?
> 
> und irgentwie hat mir der vorschlag von Tünnemann72 gefallen



Danke danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , deine Signatur gefällt mir: Underworld, Teil 1 und 2 gehören zu meinen Top10 Filmen ...


----------



## smokeyyyy (16. September 2008)

Eightball


----------



## Jenny84 (16. September 2008)

bitte bitte (der vorschlag hat mir wirklich gefallen)
zu meinen top 10 gehört der film auch (im grunde genommen ist es ja ein langer film) da wo teil 1 aufhört fängt direkt teil 2 an wenn ich das so recht in erinnerung habe


----------



## LarroXX (16. September 2008)

"Miregal"
hab auch ne kleine gnomin die so heißt  =)


----------



## EnemyOfGod (16. September 2008)

Shádôwkîllâ  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (16. September 2008)

Jay316 schrieb:


> Also ich finde den Vorschlag "Dottie" recht cool. Ich meine es passt ziemlich gut zu einem Gnomen Hexer^^


Analog dazu wär "Pünktchen" auch ne nette Variante für ne Hexerin.. aber so halbwegs offensichtliche Sachen sind meist ja leider schon vergeben


----------



## essey (16. September 2008)

mong - männlich
nimong - weiblich
rexehmong - männlich
rexehnimong - weiblich

Ansonsten evtl. Püppie, Pfötchen, Halberzwerg, Klobürste, Pinscher oder Xini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabi_an (16. September 2008)

Dimitri D Demolishn


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. September 2008)

Succubussi


----------



## Technocrat (16. September 2008)

Cookie
Minilock
Hexchen
Gnomie
Gnomine
Tiny (von engl. "winzig" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Pink oder sogar Pinky (aber nur mit Rosa Haaren!)


----------



## DemodarAustria (16. September 2008)

Aylany

Stöpsel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schattenlied (wahrscheinlich schon vergeben)

etc


----------



## soh0 (16. September 2008)

opfer ....


----------

